# Older buck menality when castrated



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I've found a buck that I really like. He's 1 1/2 years old and hasn't been used for breeding. Anyone have experience with a castrated older male?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

when castrated at that age he might show a bit more interest in rutting does but should show normal behaviour in all other aspects. Depends on his upbringing, though, too.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I know several people who bought bucks and had them castrated to start thier pack strings. About half the goats worked out Ok and half refused to pack. I think younger bucks would have a better chance of making it than an older goat set in its lazy ways.


----------

